
Advice to students: Take risks and build courage - caprorso
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2020/02/advice-on-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-education/
======
firatcan
"Growth also requires not being too attached to a fixed idea of what your
career has to look like. Some of us enter School with a strong sense of who we
want to be, and what sort of path we have ahead of ourselves"

Actually that was me when I started to College. I want to be a broker and I
started at reading a lot of books about Stock Market. Tried my chance on stock
market as well. Then I realised that is not for me, time passed by and I
realised, I want to create something that is more meaningful for me. After
that I met with entrepreneurship.

I am living in Turkey and Entrepreneurship is not your best option in here.
Actually it is not even a thing very appreciated by society or business world.
I also realised I like to do design . So, I had few failures since then but
right now we're creating a platform called Jooseph
([https://www.jooseph.com](https://www.jooseph.com)) which is basically
playlists for learning.

I am also designing the UI of the platform which makes me really happy.

I think being bold and searching relentlessly is main factor. There are some
exceptions as always.

